# furs in the freezer, now what?



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

I am a little new to selling the plets of the critters I've hunted and trapped. The last couple years I tanned the few fox and coyotes I caught myself. THis year I got my hands on about a hundred traps of assorted sizes and I want to go trap *****, rats, and Beavers. What do I have to do with the pelts? Do I have to stretch them before I bring them in, or will most buyers just take the fresh pelts as is?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Most buyers will take green skins but make sure you get them frozen or brought to the buyer immediately!


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

a;though most buyers will take green furs you will get more money foor a stretched pelt.


----------

